# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Regional Forum agar terlihat

## seven7colour

Saran bagaimana kalau Regional Forum ditaruh diluar saja.
Agar bisa lebih terlihat dan lebih aktif.

Jadinya yang diluar:
- Umum 
- Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) 
- Ikan Koi 
- Jual-Beli-Lelang 
*- Regional*
- Lain-lain

----------


## Jusri

Setuju Om

----------


## IrwanMOEB

iya nih.... Regional Forum-nya jadi sepi, utamanya semarang, kotaku tercinta, belum ada 'greget'nya....
gimana supaya jadi meriahhh ya.........??  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> iya nih.... Regional Forum-nya jadi sepi, utamanya semarang, kotaku tercinta, belum ada 'greget'nya....
> gimana supaya jadi meriahhh ya.........??


gampang om mau rame.
di bakar aja
wkwkwkwkwkwkwkwk

----------


## seven7colour

Di BOM lebih ramai....................  ::

----------


## ad666

> Di BOM lebih ramai....................


wah . . .  . .  Profokator ni . . . Kik kik kik

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Di BOM lebih ramai.................... 
> 
> 
> wah . . .  . .  Profokator ni . . . Kik kik kik


Belum ada Moderator yang jawab   :: 

*Diterima / Ditolak* (coret yang tidak perlu)

----------


## Satpam

Iya nih aku lihat kok reg jakarta tambah gak ada sama sekali nih om. sedangkan members banyak dari jakarta juga sampai bikin lokasi bintaro dll 

Ayo SEMANGAT reg jakarta

----------


## seven7colour

> Iya nih aku lihat kok reg jakarta tambah gak ada sama sekali nih om. sedangkan members banyak dari jakarta juga sampai bikin lokasi bintaro dll 
> Ayo SEMANGAT reg jakarta


Semangaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttt.............  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Satpam

ayo ayo.......... om,tante,bpk,ibu,mbak,mas,tacik,koko dan para bos bos sekalian apa lagi ya. wes pokoknya semuanya deh ayo bikin heboh reg jakarta nya masak kosong terus members dominan jakarta nih

----------


## Satpam

ini kalau di kompor pakai elpiji rasanya gak mempan nih.harus pakai apa ya

----------


## Satpam

> Originally Posted by ad666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> ...


om menu nya buat coret mana nih gak ada apa aku salah lagi gak waspada wk.wk... lihat menunya
kalau emang gak ada menunya gimana mau nyoret om piiisss ya om

----------


## seven7colour

Wakakaka.... diganti saja dengan dihapus  ::

----------


## Satpam

zeeeppp ayo ayo om mod di hapus aja kalau gak ada menu coretnya.yg dihapus yg mana ya..... 

hm...hm.... ya yg ditolak aja deh di hapus ya om seven   ::

----------


## seven7colour

om Mod kok belum ada petunjuk?

----------


## Satpam

om seven numpang saran aja disini dari pada buka lagi ya om kalau gak cocok delet aja om
om mod tolong dibuka duong BBCode buat coret nya itu kalau setuju om mod makaci ya 
om mod baik deh

----------

